# Fairfax Girth Trial



## Sol (28 April 2013)

I have a FF girth on a 7 day trial. I've ended up with a standard gauge despite Dan being super super narrow, as saddler thought that with the issue I had been having, it might actually work out ok, and would mean no waiting. 
Tried it on ponio this morning, no real problems. It would be interesting to see how the narrow gauge looked on him though tbh, but I do like the width of the standard.







We then went for a hack/canter around the field nearby. I didn't fancy schooling, and we can't really use the field in the week so I have to make the most of the opportunity! 
Girth didn't budge, saddle didn't budge (but then it never does, weirdly). Pony actually went for a gallop which normally he is reluctant to do. Hmm. 
Only thing I did find odd was after a little while, Dan started to feel very one sided. He wasn't tired, we hadn't been lhooning around in an uncontrolled fashion, amazingly, & we were only out there for about 30-40mins total. I asked Rob to trot him up afterwards and he was sound, but appeared to be throwing his left hind out to the side a little in the air  When I took the girth off, I also noticed that there were white grease marks on the left side of the girth by his elbow (on outside), but not the right. 

So, not too many thoughts on the girth yet, but think my pony is quite wonky!  Will keep an eye on him & see how he is.

Pics:
































And... because you might all find it hilarious... I rode THIS little creature at weekend! hehe! He's a Shetland x Exmoor, and adorable. Certainly didn't have an issue carrying me


----------



## Ilovefoals (29 April 2013)

No idea about the girth or the wonkiness but I love the 3rd riding pic!


----------



## Ruby2 (29 April 2013)

I've had the fairfax girth for about 4 weeks now.  My horse is quite sensitive around the girth and had a couple of dry patches from some old sores.  Since using the girth the dry patches have all but disappeared.

Not noticed much difference on the flat, however, since using the girth she has only touched one pole jumping and from the videos we have taken she is clearing 1m fences by a mile.


----------



## ann-jen (29 April 2013)

I've had exactly the same experience as Ruby re the skin in my mares girth area :1)


----------



## Sol (30 April 2013)

I really wish I could try jumping in it!  Sadly, I have no jumps (yet!) so unless we find some odds & ends, I wont get to see how that goes :/ Shame, as he's a bloody clumsy jumper usually! Although this girth costs half of my saddle money  eek.


----------



## Worried1 (30 April 2013)

CP hates it so gone back to the Albion


----------



## Sol (30 April 2013)

Worried1 said:



			CP hates it so gone back to the Albion
		
Click to expand...

I do love the albions, they're soooo soft! So far, Dan seems to be pretty neutral towards it. It's not made any magical improvements in his way of going (schooled in it tonight), but he isn't being worse at least! And it hasn't ended up around his belly either yet, thankfully, unlike the wintec! My plan is to school in it again tomorrow, and see how he is, then possibly consider whether I want to try the narrow one instead, as it does at least sit very nicely.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (1 May 2013)

Where are you trialling them from? I'd love to have a trial to see whether they'd make any difference to my horse, she's a little, shall we say, difficult at the best of times!


----------



## VRIN (1 May 2013)

crewe saddlery do a trial offer


----------



## PoppyAnderson (1 May 2013)

VRIN said:



			crewe saddlery do a trial offer
		
Click to expand...

Sooooo wish I'd done a trial. It's at least a £100 overpriced IMHO and is a case of the emperors new clothes as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Sol (1 May 2013)

Stroppy Mare said:



			Where are you trialling them from? I'd love to have a trial to see whether they'd make any difference to my horse, she's a little, shall we say, difficult at the best of times!
		
Click to expand...

I trialled mine from Crewe, they were quite helpful



PoppyAnderson said:



			Sooooo wish I'd done a trial. It's at least a £100 overpriced IMHO and is a case of the emperors new clothes as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

I do think they're overpriced, I do think that the 'testing' methods had issues, BUT I have to say I think that the shape is very good. For the price, I'd expect better leather... but what can you do? I have to agree, there isn't really another girth AS shaped (yes, there are similar shapes, but not as dramatic) so I'm not sure really. I do resent paying so much for a girth, but even the Passier I had wasn't as well shaped, it was realistically too wide for Dante across the centre, given how narrow he is, and too close to his elbows as he has lots of loose skin there :/


----------



## PortwayPaddy (2 May 2013)

I have invested in a Fairfax girth - the short eventing one with D ring and strapping.  For use with with an Albion Kontact saddle.

I could feel the difference and so could my boy.

I was sceptical at first, but let my boy do the talking.  It did not budge and really allowed him to move.

So as the season goes on, we shall see if it lives up to the claims.

Paddy


----------



## Spookywood (2 May 2013)

I have just received mine and it feels lovely and soft but s*ds law and the horse has come in with a bit of heat in her leg so no trying out tonight for me.

However One question for those that have bought one - did you get anything with it? Mine came stuffed in a plastic courier bag. No nice fairfax bag and no leather feed and no invoice, when one of my friends got the bag and leather balm. Both ordered from different saddlers. Was a little disappointed considering the cost!! Did anyone else get it nicely packaged with bag and balm?


----------



## oldie48 (2 May 2013)

My horse loves his, no longer tries to bite me when I do the girth up, saddle has stopped slipping to the right and generally the horse feels much more free and is working more consistently.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (2 May 2013)

No spookywood, I got nada.


----------



## McW (2 May 2013)

Does anyone have the stud version? Is it wide enough you could get away without a stud version if you jump in studs?


----------



## Ruby2 (2 May 2013)

Spookywood - received balm but no bag.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 May 2013)

Only three weeks and three days till mine is due !


----------



## ann-jen (3 May 2013)

I got leather balm but no bag


----------



## Spookywood (3 May 2013)

Hmm, seems like some get and some don't.  What kind/brand of balm is it?  I feel hard done by


----------



## Spookywood (3 May 2013)

For info for those that got nothing with their girth, I just got a reply from Fairfax to say that all girths should come with leather balm and a guarantee card. Away to see what supplier says...

I clearly I have too much time on my hands....


----------



## Goldenstar (3 May 2013)

Spookywood said:



			For info for those that got nothing with their girth, I just got a reply from Fairfax to say that all girths should come with leather balm and a guarantee card. Away to see what supplier says...

I clearly I have too much time on my hands....

Click to expand...

I'll remember that in three weeks and two days when mine comes.


----------



## Sol (8 May 2013)

Spookywood said:



			For info for those that got nothing with their girth, I just got a reply from Fairfax to say that all girths should come with leather balm and a guarantee card. Away to see what supplier says...

I clearly I have too much time on my hands....

Click to expand...

Ooh. Had no laptop charger for nearly a week so just seen this, but very interesting to read! I didn't actually purchase in the end as want to try the narrow gauge as well, and all my money has just had to go on the bloody car  But still very tempted as it did seem to help his canter & girthyness especially.


----------



## Spookywood (8 May 2013)

I've had mine for about a week now and I'm giving it a big thumbs up. However I love it because it doesn't rub the big horses elbows, which for a while I didn't think I would ever find a girth that didn't rub her elbows!  Chicken and egg scenario as the girths had probably started rubbing because she got a little too fat during her winter off but couldnt ride for long enough to help reduce the belly due to girths rubbing, so this is a big plus point for me. 

She is also now starting to carry herself properly, stride out better and not rush along like a giraffe. Now, this could purely be because the girth is not rubbing her and therefore any other girth that is shaped like this would of done the same job or it could be as amazing as they claim! I think the quality is great, especially the softness of the leather that is on the horse and I really like the prolite edges and can see how it would be more comfortable for the horse.  Have tried quite a few of the other girths, Amerigo, Prestige etc and I would say the Fairfax is by far the softest most flexible leather and I like that there is no elastic.  

My only concern when I did first try it on her was that it was tighter at the back of the girth that the front, however by the end of our rides where she had been working properly and using her stomach muscles more this uneveness appeared to have disappeared.  Could the uneveness be caused by her rather round tummy and therefore as she gets fitter it should not be a problem?

Unfortunately I've not had much chance to try it out on my youngster as she has found an enemy in the field and various small injuries are resulting in us being very stop start with our work    I was hoping that one size would fit both which would save me buying another, but i'm not convinced its not too long for the wee one. She has just turned 4 and is still a little bum high but the girth is on the 4/5th holes up on her GP - do you think this is too long? For reference 50" Stubben leather, no elastic is on holes 1/2, Fairfax is a 52".


----------



## Sol (8 May 2013)

Spookywood said:



			I've had mine for about a week now and I'm giving it a big thumbs up. However I love it because it doesn't rub the big horses elbows, which for a while I didn't think I would ever find a girth that didn't rub her elbows!  Chicken and egg scenario as the girths had probably started rubbing because she got a little too fat during her winter off but couldnt ride for long enough to help reduce the belly due to girths rubbing, so this is a big plus point for me. 

She is also now starting to carry herself properly, stride out better and not rush along like a giraffe. Now, this could purely be because the girth is not rubbing her and therefore any other girth that is shaped like this would of done the same job or it could be as amazing as they claim! I think the quality is great, especially the softness of the leather that is on the horse and I really like the prolite edges and can see how it would be more comfortable for the horse.  Have tried quite a few of the other girths, Amerigo, Prestige etc and I would say the Fairfax is by far the softest most flexible leather and I like that there is no elastic.  

My only concern when I did first try it on her was that it was tighter at the back of the girth that the front, however by the end of our rides where she had been working properly and using her stomach muscles more this uneveness appeared to have disappeared.  Could the uneveness be caused by her rather round tummy and therefore as she gets fitter it should not be a problem?

Unfortunately I've not had much chance to try it out on my youngster as she has found an enemy in the field and various small injuries are resulting in us being very stop start with our work    I was hoping that one size would fit both which would save me buying another, but i'm not convinced its not too long for the wee one. She has just turned 4 and is still a little bum high but the girth is on the 4/5th holes up on her GP - do you think this is too long? For reference 50" Stubben leather, no elastic is on holes 1/2, Fairfax is a 52".
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I think that the fact that it's tighter at the back is a part of the design  If you think about it, one of their selling points is that it allows the muscles to move under the front of the girth, without sort of, hitting the girth or bunching up? Well, if the girth was flat, that would be a tad difficult, but by being marginally more snug at the back, it allows a small amount of space at the front so to allow the muscle movement. A bit like saddles - fit a saddle to a static horse, and the second it starts moving, surely it doesn't fit any more? Because muscles move & have to have space to do so, otherwise well, they can't  Although I imagine a big tummy will exaggerate it  Dan's passier fit the same in that way, and it never caused an issue, he had that for over a year. Saddlery also pretty much said this too me so I can only presume that they agree!


----------



## TPO (8 May 2013)

No idea about the girth but based only on the photos posted it appears that you have more weight in your right rein and I'd imagine that would be impacting on what you are feeling/ seeing with near hind. If possible try him on a straight line with a very even contact ( put both hands together over wither if it helps) and really focus on equal weight in seat bones and down through your legs. You should get a better idea then as to what's horse, what's rider and what could be girth.


----------



## Sol (8 May 2013)

TPO said:



			No idea about the girth but based only on the photos posted it appears that you have more weight in your right rein and I'd imagine that would be impacting on what you are feeling/ seeing with near hind. If possible try him on a straight line with a very even contact ( put both hands together over wither if it helps) and really focus on equal weight in seat bones and down through your legs. You should get a better idea then as to what's horse, what's rider and what could be girth.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly, he's actually heavier in my left rein than my right, has always been  He tends to take more left leg & have to be pushed up into the right rein to encourage him to bend left, otherwise he'll put his left hind out - although it's most evident in halt transitions I guess! He's been fine schooling since so I presume he was just having a bizarre day (or fancied venturing out into the middle of the field, which he's not allowed to do!).
The girth definitely improved his canter, but made little difference to his walk & trot that I could feel. Video would have been ideal but couldn't get any. I have a few physical issues myself though which is why I'm always so aware of how he feels physically, although it *does* tend to make me a bit paranoid! (well, as do the tablets I'm on currently, which is a tad unhelpful).


----------



## cheeryplatypus (4 June 2013)

Can you please pot a pic of he between front leg measurement and the standard size girth in that area?
My boy measures exactly 22cm if I measure up to the midline and then back to the other side, however if I measure directly across he's about 19cm so wondering if I need the narrow size girth ???
Thank you


----------



## Sol (4 June 2013)

cheeryplatypus said:



			Can you please pot a pic of he between front leg measurement and the standard size girth in that area?
My boy measures exactly 22cm if I measure up to the midline and then back to the other side, however if I measure directly across he's about 19cm so wondering if I need the narrow size girth ???
Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Probably best contacting Crewe saddlery or Fairfax themselves - my boy has approximately 12-15cm between his forelegs, but the standard didn't seem too bad on him. I'm still waiting to trial the narrow gauge as had to have some work done on my car instead


----------



## Aspire (14 July 2015)

Any updates from those of you who have got Fairfax girths? I have heard some reports that prolonged use has caused pressure issues on the sternum?


----------



## googol (14 July 2015)

Following!
My heart wants to buy one but my head won't let me! Oh and neither will my bank balance lol


----------



## philamena (15 July 2015)

Aspire said:



			Any updates from those of you who have got Fairfax girths? I have heard some reports that prolonged use has caused pressure issues on the sternum?
		
Click to expand...

Really? That's interesting... can you explain more, symptoms etc? Have been using mine for a while now so interested to keep an eye out!


----------



## fusspot (15 July 2015)

My girth is still the best thing I have bought-I had mine for over a year and a half,horse still moves so much better,saddle stays exactly where it should still and definetly no soreness in sternum or anywhere else.Love it-been my godsend and will definetly buy another when this one dies!


----------



## twiggy2 (15 July 2015)

non of the three horses/ponies at work liked them, so they are now gathering dust, one had terrible sores come up but she is prone to sores, the others just became stilted through the shoulders


----------



## milliepops (15 July 2015)

Mine was a good buy, no problems whatsoever and my horse responded positively to it.  I videoed her before & after and there was a noticeable and 'feelable' difference in her way of going  She's never going to be Valegro but every little helps. 

Definitely seek some help in getting the right fit though, I went up a size and wanted reassurance about whether to go for the normal or narrow gauge one. If pennies are tight the Prolite branded version looks perfectly good and is half the price


----------



## H_A_C (15 July 2015)

I just brought the polite one only ridden in it once but love it so far!


----------



## MagicMelon (15 July 2015)

I'd love to have one of these girths as my saddle still sits to the side and mare was very difficult to fit etc. but not at the price!


----------



## googol (15 July 2015)

Anyone have a link to the prolite one?


----------



## _EVS_ (15 July 2015)

http://www.randrcountry.co.uk/proli...addles-fairfax-girth-equestrian-products.html

There are short ones aswell but they dont seem to be avaialable yet....


----------



## googol (15 July 2015)

That looks really good! Is there any elastic? I'd love to compare that and the fair fax side by side! I just got a new girth a few months ago ( this one-http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.24hourhorse.co.uk/catalog/images/johnwhitakerpressuregirth.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.24hourhorse.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/27/products_id/424&h=214&w=335&tbnid=65jgab9DwCF1kM:&zoom=1&docid=BFcRct8aMPf7yM&hl=en-gb&ei=8iWmVdu1FtCP7Aa09Ysg&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CB4QMygBMAFqFQoTCNv2lcTn3MYCFdAH2wodtPoCBA) really wish I had known about these prolites


----------



## _EVS_ (15 July 2015)

I emailed them about sizing (on the short girth) and there is no elastic


----------



## kzb (15 July 2015)

I have a prolite one, I've ridden in it a few times and love it so far. I have the narrow gauge short girth.


----------



## Sol (15 July 2015)

Funnily enough, I've eventually ended up with a Stubben EquiSoft. 
Rate it at 10x better than the Fairfax, MUCH better made & the science makes more sense I think. I've had it about 6 weeks now & it is fab. Made a huge difference to another horse on the yard too, who is much happier. Think it's very much horses for courses though with all the girths there are now!


----------



## _EVS_ (15 July 2015)

kzb where did you manage to order it from!? how are you fiding it? did you order the same size as normal or go a size up due to the elastic (lack of!) Sorry for hijacking the post!


----------



## kzb (15 July 2015)

_EVS_ said:



			kzb where did you manage to order it from!? how are you fiding it? did you order the same size as normal or go a size up due to the elastic (lack of!) Sorry for hijacking the post!
		
Click to expand...

I got mine from David Dyer saddlery. I like it so far! She gets rubs very badly from things (lemieux fly mask left her with bleeding marks on her face..) and it has rubbed one very tiny patch that I am keeping an eye on but no more, which is very good for her. She has got a bit better with her girthyness but is still bitey (I have had her for 7 years and this has always been a problem ) Movement wise I feel like she is a lot more free in the shoulder. 
I got a size bigger than my normal dressage girth (26, I got a 28) and I could have got a 30 and it would have been fine, but definitely wouldn't have been ok with a 26.


----------



## PorkChop (15 July 2015)

I have bought the Stubben Equi-Soft, both the normal and the stud girth - I love them - have been using them for about a month now.  I got mine from Redpostequestrian, they were very quick to get them to me, I think they came the next day.


----------



## siennamiller (15 July 2015)

Well, I am very cross with you lot.... Just when I thought I had got everything I needed, and now you tell me abt this!! 
May have to try one.


----------



## kzb (15 July 2015)

I would love to try an Equi-soft but I just can't justify the price tag!


----------



## claracanter (15 July 2015)

I have a Fairfax girth on trial too. Horse is incredibly sensitive and saddler suggested it however since then things have developed and horse is now off the road so won't be able to try it for a while. Am reading all your comments with interest


----------



## PorkChop (15 July 2015)

kzb said:



			I would love to try an Equi-soft but I just can't justify the price tag! 

Click to expand...

If you were nearer you could have tried mine


----------



## Sol (16 July 2015)

Somewhere does do a trial of the equi-soft  Apparently if you order from Europe, you can get a much better price too...


----------



## Jojoeena (17 July 2015)

Sol said:



			Somewhere does do a trial of the equi-soft  Apparently if you order from Europe, you can get a much better price too...
		
Click to expand...

Ohh ... off to try and find out who ...


----------



## ljohnsonsj (17 July 2015)

kzb said:



			I have a prolite one, I've ridden in it a few times and love it so far. I have the narrow gauge short girth.












Click to expand...

Sorry to hi-jack a little, what saddlecloths do you use with your monoflap? I think that one on the pic is premier equine? Been struggling to find nice ones!


----------



## kzb (17 July 2015)

ljohnsonsj said:



			Sorry to hi-jack a little, what saddlecloths do you use with your monoflap? I think that one on the pic is premier equine? Been struggling to find nice ones!
		
Click to expand...

 My dressage saddle is a two flap, I use premier equine half lined ones mostly. My Jump saddle is a monoflap and a have a premier equine gp that fits surprisingly well along with the proper Lemieux forward cut ones. I only use half lined ones so I'm always on the hunt for them on the cheap!


----------



## atlantis (17 July 2015)

I got my prolite girth on Monday after ordering it through my saddler 2 months ago. Lottie has a very tight shoulder and gets a lot of tightness in her pectorals (muscles between her front legs) when I do Equine touch with her. There were even white 'scurf' marks on each side of it when I rode in it on Monday. I purposely put it further back Tuesday and last night and there were no marks and it stayed put. 

I tried a Fairfax girth at the saddle fitting and the difference in stability of my saddle was amazing!! I had a lesson last night and it was much easier to be able to maintain even weight in both reins and seat bones and stirrups than it ever has been. 

I did some ET tonight and she didn't seem as tight in her pecs (she normally tries to bite me but didn't tonight)!! Like it so far and it was only £85!!!


----------



## Aspire (17 July 2015)

Where did you order your prolite one from.


----------



## atlantis (18 July 2015)

Through my saddler. Is been waiting so long for it as I'm not sure it's totally out yet... But she nagged them and got it on Monday!!


----------



## kzb (18 July 2015)

Mine was from David dyer saddlery but I do know that buckaroo and North Yorkshire saddlery both have them in stock too! Buckaroo called me yesterday so they should have a good selection of sizes.


----------



## sbloom (23 July 2015)

I've only read first and last pages and am going to be devil's advocate...in most photos (and often in the flesh) the ends of these curved girths sit where a normal girth would and the curved bit sits forward of where a normal girth would...and the saddle still sits where it did.  I find that for keeping a saddle back the right fit achieves it, even on tricky to fit flat backed beasties and big moving WBs etc.  I know one customer of mine uses a Fairfax for one horse for comfort reasons but can't think of a single one that needs one to keep a saddle back.


----------



## Jojoeena (24 July 2015)

I didn't think that keeping a saddle back was part of the remit of this girth ? The description indicates that it is more for performance  
"Increases the horse&#8217;s performance by:

&#8226; Dramatically reducing pressure 
&#8226; Significantly increasing range of movement 
&#8226; Eliminating gait asymmetry "


----------



## Aspire (1 August 2015)

Jojoeena said:



			I didn't think that keeping a saddle back was part of the remit of this girth ? The description indicates that it is more for performance  
"Increases the horses performance by:

 Dramatically reducing pressure 
 Significantly increasing range of movement 
 Eliminating gait asymmetry "
		
Click to expand...

Well my prolite version arrived yesterday and I tried it last night. Have to say I was sceptical. I was also surprised that when I measured my big 17.1bh Warmblood that he needed the narrow gauge. Anyway have to report a much happier, freer horse and that the issue I was having with a couple of unbalanced and sometimes slightly irregular strides at the start of our medium trot work has been resolved. Glad I bought it.


----------

